# alves/bisping sig request



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

The Request:
a bisping and alves sig please


Pics:
what ever looks right


Title:


Sub-Text: Future Champions or The Future


More Sub-Text: eric2004bc(but only if it doesnt take away from the sig)


Colors: anything


Size: 400 x 200(or anything thats within the allowed size)


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.

:thumb02: also 20,000 credits to the one that i chose


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I make not promises on time but I will get something for you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I did...I didn't have a lot of space to place the text better.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers D.P i think i'll use that, and if toxic makes one then i'll rotate, i'll send some credits after i see if toxic makes one coz then i'll split the cedits 50/50


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll get one in eric just been a busy weekend and I gotta get a poster done for the GFX GP first though.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I'll get one in eric just been a busy weekend and I gotta get a poster done for the GFX GP first though.


thats that kool man,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> cheers D.P i think i'll use that, and if toxic makes one then i'll rotate, i'll send some credits after i see if toxic makes one coz then i'll split the cedits 50/50


Cool man, no problem.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Cool man, no problem.


ive sent you 10K credits :thumb02:


----------

